# Cardone Select vs. GSP Axles



## Shehzada (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm need to purchase a halfshaft for my 93 E and can't decide on whether to the purchase the GSP brand or Cardone Select halfshafts. The Cardone's are all new and theres no core to return (not reman). I'm not too sure about the GSP but I've heard good things about their quality (though made in china). Then there's always Raxles.

What have you guys used?


----------

